# Ariens Snowblower Steel Gauge?



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Does anybody know exactly, what the gauge of the steel used in making the Ariens Snowblower's is?
10....12? I am not sure.lain:


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Are you planning on making copy-cat machines? or needing to do some metal repair? You could use a micrometer to get the thickness.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

hes gonna open up a factory overseas and start cloning them and dropping predators on them. but serIously, it depends on the age and if its a pro or consumer model


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

just measured a modern chute, and with paint it was 2.07 mm, 12 gauge ?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I just measured the thickness on the bucket of my Ariens ST824LE . . . about 12 gauge.

Toro Powershift was the same.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I had measured mine a few months ago, I posted my results here: 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...cussion/133145-help-deciding.html#post1482178

My Ariens is a Pro model from 2000, I measured 13-14 gauge for the bucket, and 14-15 gauge for the chute.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. Was hoping to blow some snow today, had a forecast of 6-10 CM,but have seen nothing yet.
Never wished for snow until I bought a new snowblower :-(


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Gees, I just measured mine and posted the results in another thread here in the Ariens forum. I don’t know anything about gages but overlooking that, I measured 0.11” on the bucket. Didn’t think to measure the chute. Oh, mine is a new 28” Pro. The impressive thickness was found on my old Bolens that I just measured along with the new Ariens. The Bolens is 0.135!!! And no, I didn’t scrap off any of the shiny new paint so the actual metal’s measurements need adjustment for paint.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Cutter said:


> Thank you all for your replies. Was hoping to blow some snow today, had a forecast of 6-10 CM,but have seen nothing yet.
> Never wished for snow until I bought a new snowblower :-(


I put mine away. Has not even has gas splashed on it yet. That can wait until next October.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

foggysail said:


> Gees, I just measured mine and posted the results in another thread here in the Ariens forum. I don’t know anything about gages but overlooking that, I measured 0.11” on the bucket. Didn’t think to measure the chute. Oh, mine is a new 28” Pro. The impressive thickness was found on my old Bolens that I just measured along with the new Ariens. The Bolens is 0.135!!! And no, I didn’t scrap off any of the shiny new paint so the actual metal’s measurements need adjustment for paint.


Wow, that's very thick. As I wrote in my post in the other thread (but didn't fully copy/paste in this thread): 
"The bucket is 0.085", the chute is 0.075". The Ariens driftcutters are 0.140". All of these include 2 layers of paint thickness." 

Your measurements are much thicker, and we both measured the paint. Assuming we're both measuring the same way (on flat areas of the steel, so it doesn't include any "fake" thickness due to bends or folds), then it would appear that Ariens has significantly thickened the bucket steel that they're using now, vs my machine from 2000. Or that the paint is *way* thicker than it used to be.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I was careful to make good measurements. I have nothing to gain by exaggerating the steel thickness. It is what it is.


----------

